# New bicycle in crate in auction



## ohmybike (Feb 8, 2018)

not mine. not sure if anyone has seen this already but i thought is cool to share. someone might be interested in bidding. There is bicycle band new in crate never used. amazing 

heres the auction link
https://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=3037563


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 8, 2018)

https://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/3037563/fp246.cgi
https://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/3037563/fp245.cgi
https://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/3037563/fp242.cgi
https://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/3037563/fp248.cgi


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1901-featherstone-bike-shipping-crate-price-drop.110387/


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't believe it was originally found in that crate. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/crated-featherstone-bicycle.103886/#post-677655


----------



## ohmybike (Feb 8, 2018)

wow. thats awesome how a piece like that travels around.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Unless it's another one....be good to know the true history before bidding.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but isn't that saddle too new for a bike like that? maybe was snuck into the kit at a later date?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 8, 2018)

Don’t be fooled friends. I sold this a year ago as a set I put together. Not original in crate although it is the correct bike for that crate. 

I bought crate from mike Wolfe for $100. A $150 loss for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Feb 8, 2018)

I bought this from American Vintage supply a year ago and a friend of mine wanted for his antique shop he was up beat about keeping this for display now I see he put it in an auction. I think everyone knows the bike was not born in that crate and hope it's not being advertised as such.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 8, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^
I’ve seen only one that was new and in the carton unopened.
The Western Flyer X-53 I received for Christmas when I was a kid.
It came unassembled new in an unopened box. My dad and uncle helped me to put it
together.I was so young that they added the tiny wheels to the rear wheels to prevent
me from falling down. The stem was reversed so that I could reach the handlebars.
Today, I have to raise the saddle post when I ride it. ( I’m now 6’3”) 

To some, the wording may lead them to think, this is a
“New bicycle in crate” auction.


*"Bicycle:* Museum quality complete model 24 1901 Featherstone bicycle w/wood
rims in an original Featherstone shipping crate w/shipping tag & original brochure.
 Sells at 11:00”


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Yep that description is a bit misleading to me and unless the buyer knows the history someone is likely to get stung. V/r Shawn


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 9, 2018)

Here is the bike on my porch a few days before I shipped it to AVBS in Georgia (early 2016) 


 

 , and pic of the crate when found on the pickers show.


----------



## Overhauler (Feb 9, 2018)

Overhauler said:


> Here is the bike on my porch a few days before I shipped it to AVBS in Georgia (early 2016) View attachment 751187 View attachment 751188 , and pic of the crate when found on the pickers show.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 9, 2018)

I SAW AN ORIGINAL BLACK PHANTOM IN A BOX AT MLC SEVERAL YEARS AGO.
IT WAS A PRIZE FROM A DUNCAN YO YO CONTEST.  A FELLOW FROM NEW YORK
BOUGHT IT FROM THE FAMILY OF THE CONTEST WINNER. IN 1950'S.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 10, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I SAW AN ORIGINAL BLACK PHANTOM IN A BOX AT MLC SEVERAL YEARS AGO.
> IT WAS A PRIZE FROM A DUNCAN YO YO CONTEST.  A FELLOW FROM NEW YORK
> BOUGHT IT FROM THE FAMILY OF THE CONTEST WINNER. IN 1950'S.




This is the Harry Wong Duncan Yo-Yo bike.  http://www.dinosaursandrobots.com/2008/05/harry-wongs-schwinn-phantom-won-in.html    V/r Shawn


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 10, 2018)

YUP, THATS IT!
THANKS FOR DOCUMENTATION!


----------

